# Man through ice on ATV



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.freep.com/article/20090301/NEWS06/90301029/1001/rss01


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

crappy news. . . 


A 32-year-old man was in critical condition Sunday after the all-terrain vehicle he was driving fell into Ore Lake early this morning, Hamburg Township Police said.



Police received a call just before 5 a.m. to investigate a possible drowning on the lake near the Hillpoint Drive boat launch. When officers arrived, the should be they saw tire tracks leading to a large hold should be hole in the ice, but they had to retreat as the ice under police began to crack. 


The Livingston County Dive Team and Hamburg Township Fire Department arrived and found Joseph Kratz in about 8 feet of water. He was not removed from the water until just after 6 a.m.


Kratz was in critical condition at University of Michigan Hospital. *It was not known what he was doing at ice with the vehicle*

*what the hell do they think he was doing?! lol, im sure he wasnt just going for a sunday morning joy ride!! 
Whoever wrote this areeds to go back to middle school. It is horrible and doesn't make much sense.*


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

i have not took my atv out in awhile worrying about that !
looks like i will try to put 4inch pcv with caps around the atv and test the floatability this spring !!
do they make oversize tires that will float an atv ?


----------



## Revpilot (Jan 16, 2009)

check out nebulusflotation.com ,they have a float you can attach to your atv. Its kinda of pricey,but i think its well worth it. 

My prayers go out to him and his family


----------



## BKfiremedic (Oct 29, 2008)

jacktownhooker said:


> i have not took my atv out in awhile worrying about that !
> looks like i will try to put 4inch pcv with caps around the atv and test the floatability this spring !!
> do they make oversize tires that will float an atv ?


Oversize tires might keep it afloat but it will flip upside down.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> crappy news. . .
> 
> 
> A 32-year-old man was in critical condition Sunday after the all-terrain vehicle he was driving fell into Ore Lake early this morning, Hamburg Township Police said.
> ...


 
What are they suppose to write?????? "An idiot drove his atv onto ice that couldn't support him and the machine so he will now pay with his life?"

Too many reports of this every year in this state. When we get pouring rains and warmer weather periods it changes the ice people should know this and check it out first regardless of how well the fish are biting.

Ganzer


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

MERGANZER said:


> What are they suppose to write?????? "An idiot drove his atv onto ice that couldn't support him and the machine so he will now pay with his life?"
> 
> Too many reports of this every year in this state. When we get pouring rains and warmer weather periods it changes the ice people should know this and check it out first regardless of how well the fish are biting.
> 
> Ganzer


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

MERGANZER said:


> What are they suppose to write?????? "An idiot drove his atv onto ice that couldn't support him and the machine so he will now pay with his life?"
> 
> Too many reports of this every year in this state. When we get pouring rains and warmer weather periods it changes the ice people should know this and check it out first regardless of how well the fish are biting.
> 
> Ganzer


your not understanding what i was saying. maybe I didn't write it the way I should have. they said " It was not known what he was doing at ice with the vehicle" Now Yes I agree that the ice should be checked before going out but at the time I read it, it sounded like they were completely clueless why someone would decide to drive on the ice. My impression was that he was going fishing. could be wrong, maybe not. 

I agree that it is a tragic event and it is horrible that it happend to anyone. The article is very poorly written and obviously has never been proof-read. settle down a little.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Too many people on these forums jump the gun and don't think before they hit the submit button

I also heard the man died on another site:sad:


----------



## Islander26 (Feb 23, 2004)

tommy-n said:


> Too many people on these forums jump the gun and don't think before they hit the submit button
> 
> I also heard the man died on another site:sad:


Sad to hear. Remember family and friends of this man may read this site.


----------



## Hespler (Oct 6, 2007)

MERGANZER said:


> What are they suppose to write?????? "An idiot drove his atv onto ice that couldn't support him and the machine so he will now pay with his life?"
> 
> Too many reports of this every year in this state. When we get pouring rains and warmer weather periods it changes the ice people should know this and check it out first regardless of how well the fish are biting.
> 
> Ganzer


:xzicon_sm:xzicon_sm real classy ,,,,,,, Just a FYI my Uncle went through when he stepped on what he thought was 9 inch of ice but that was 3 feet away unlucky to have found a unmapped spring and went through 1 INCH, had to have CPR after my cousin ( his son ) jumped in to pull him out,,, so i guess they should have wrote AN IDIOT fell through 1 INCH of ice and now he has 30 % brain damage,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Like i said real Classy


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

This article gives a few more details and yes he did die.
Doesn't sound like he was out icefishing though.
Prayers to the Family!

http://www.detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20090302/METRO04/903020386/1409/METRO


----------



## gr8lakefisher (Jan 17, 2009)

the man was a neighbor of my co worker they said he went off the deep end when his wife died a couple years ago. they dont know what he was doing on the ice but it is suspected that he was still up from the night before. it was a suped up golf cart and last week there were many sleds across that spot. i know that lake has many current spots but the times i was out this year they had 10-12 inches of good ice. dont know what the conditions are now but that lake has had some bad news the last couple of years. they lost a kayaker last spring during a bad storm. they found him accidently during a hamburg twp. diving and recovery team training. that lake produces some big fish too. 15 to 16 inch crappies and gills are somewhat regular out there when you find them. they also have big walleyes and pike when you find them as well. the fishing dies during the heat of the summer and its all private but there are good times out there. except for the guy that got busted with 15 tip ups last december.

by the way he did pass on at the hospital within a couple hrs


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

If you read my original post you are making my point for me. I asked "what is the writer suppose to write" They weren't going to say the guiy went through because he failed to check for safe ice prior to going out. Thats my whole point then I followed it up with this happens all to often this time of the year. Cracks, warm spells, wind, rain, all make the ice throughout the state unpredicatable. But people that go through the ice go right back out a day later. To me there isn't a fish worth catching that I am risking my life and possesions for.

Ganzer


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Some people are to quick to judge, the media included

A person died, thats the bottom line, does it really matter what everyone thinks

Think about it, a guy goes to the bar and drinks four beers. He leaves and hits a tree and gets killed. So what should we think, he deserved it because he drank four beers? if he would have had just two it would not have happened?
maybe, maybe not? He still died


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

MERGANZER said:


> If you read my original post you are making my point for me. I asked "what is the writer suppose to write" They weren't going to say the guiy went through because he failed to check for safe ice prior to going out. Thats my whole point then I followed it up with this happens all to often this time of the year. Cracks, warm spells, wind, rain, all make the ice throughout the state unpredicatable. But people that go through the ice go right back out a day later. To me there isn't a fish worth catching that I am risking my life and possesions for.
> 
> Ganzer


The point is you insinuated the guy was an idiot without knowing any facts- ie. if he wasn't mentally 100%. Especially, the original poster was strictly talking about the grammar in the article, not the conent. Nice attempt at back tracking, but it was classless. Just apologize, don't make excuses. 

Sad story, I feel for the family.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Not back tracking at all antlers. As I stated this happens all to often. It is MARCH ya know. Ice is dangerous no matter what month but March is the begining of spring and the ice gets more unpredictable. Hopefully people will be more careful after reading of these incidents and therefore eliminate these trajedies.

Ganzer


----------



## dieselfinder1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes family does ready this. Wow. I cannot believe that I am just now coming across this. My brother was a good man. Lost his wife of 9 yrs in 2007. Moved onto the lake that we grew up on. Loved life. We were just out there the night before on my golf cart taking ice thickness readings. He wasnt on a souped up cart. He was riding a 2008 Polaris Razor that only had a 200 miles or so on it. What he was doing out that night was taking a friend home that had gotten drunk, faught with his wife and then walked to my brothers. After staying up with this friend most of the night waiting for him to sober up my bro then drove him home as it was only 5 degrees out (and very windy too). Ironically my Joe fell through right were we as kids used to swim. Thats the story. I think of my twin brother everyday. We did everything together. We are avid outdoorsmen that love everything to do with being with nature and outside. Godspeed to all of those with a lack of empathy.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear of you loss this past winter. This is a great site with a lot of great people and tons of useful outdoor information. Unfortuantly there are a few bad apples on here as well.


----------



## luv2havemoartime (Mar 11, 2005)

I apologize to you on behalf of the perfect people on this site. I am sorry for your loss. Do yourself a favor and do not look at this post anymore-move onto the positives that are found here. Good luck to you.


----------

